# Changing Leaves' Shape



## gigihforlife (Aug 19, 2012)

I took these plants from rice field nearby. The leaves changed their shapes after I put them fully submerged.






and I need the ID of this plants.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _Ludwigia peploides_. Not a good aquarium plant though, as what grows under water won't branch and is basically the juvenile form of what floats.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll second that!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

If this Ludwigia occurs in Asia and has flowers with white (not yellow) petals, it may be _Ludwigia adscendens_:
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Riceweedsweb/images/ludadfl.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Riceweedsweb/images/ludadst.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Riceweedsweb/www/ludwig.htm


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think adscendens has more pointed leaves...


----------

